# Other WSM Calibers?



## csb (Dec 17, 2012)

Now that the new WSM .17 caliber is coming do you think they'll
use that same cartridge for another caliber?


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I've heard rumors of s .22wsm coming out soon. Dam i'm going to have to change my handle to 22winchestersupermagnum


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I'd like to see it come out in a .20 cal... :teeth:


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

IMO, just another attempt to get Winchester back on the map. After the bankruptcy?, and Fabrigue Nationale?, they just seen to have been grabbing at straws. There was the WSM/WSSM (short and super short magnum) debacle, the 300WSM being the only popular caliber out of the whole she-bang. The WSSM's fizzled so badly that Winchester themselves are considering stopping manufacture of ammo. With set backs like this, I can imagine how they must feel. I wouldn't put too much into the 17WSM just yet.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

I vote for a .19 or .20 caliber. I'm still wondering ehy they didn't lean that way to begin with. I'm thinking the 3000fps threshold was the goal. Or maybe getting a good BC from a .19 or.20 would be an issue.


----------



## Jkcckc2002 (Apr 15, 2013)

I know they had a .223 wssm but don't know how the did in sales.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I'll just keep my .17 Remington, thanks.

:hunter:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

YotePill said:


> A .204 WSM would be stupid fast, yet awesome at the same time.


I would buy one yeatesterday!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Dick my guess for why .17cal is cost of manufacturing. .17 cal bullets and barrels are already available cutting manufacturing and design costs down. More manufacturers will be willing to make a gun chambered in the round if they have less to design. Ammo manufacturers already run .17 cal bullets for several cartridges already.


----------

